# For Sale - 2 Martell Sujihikis



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2013)

I have, for one reason or another, several knives in various forms of completion that are tying up money (be it from loss of time or materials) just sitting here. I decided to finish some of these knives and offer them for sale, these are the first two, hopefully more will get done later on down the line. 

These knives are 1st quality and ready to go - no waiting - thus they have a premium price. 



Both knives are 300mm sujihikis with identical profiles and grinds except for the choil and handle choices. One is a hidden tang western and the other is a Stefan Keller wa.












*SOLD > *Here is the Stefan Keller handled wa suji. The handle is black ash burl with a buffalo horn ferrule. This is a larger sized handle that suits the knife well if you prefer a thicker grip.

























*SOLD >* Here is the western handled suji. The handle is slim but shapely, dyed (gray) redwood that actually looks more green/aqua/turquoise colored with streaks of copper and lots of metallic flake and movement paired with an African Blackwood ferrule. The redwood is of astounding quality.




























*$650* (plus shipping) each

If interested please send me a PM containing your email address and zip code (or country) and I will follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.


Thanks for looking! 

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2013)

Wa Suji is *SOLD*


----------



## tripleq (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn Dave! Looks like you did some overtime on these babies!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 29, 2013)

tripleq said:


> Looks like you did some overtime on these babies!!



Yes I did!


----------



## ecchef (Oct 30, 2013)

I have one of these, and would buy a second one in a heartbeat. That's how good it is.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 30, 2013)

Green is just not my color, but other than that they do look nice and like they could handle some hard work. Nice job, Dave!

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 30, 2013)

Here's some more pictures of the western handled suji....


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 30, 2013)

When I was making these I was thinking that the western handle was going to sell first because the wood is so crazy nice but I neglected to consider the power of the Stefan handle. I also don't think that my picture taking abilities could ever possibly capture what this wood is doing....maybe a video but even then I'm not sure. I'm happy just to have had the chance to work with this wood and that's not something I think I've ever thought much less said before about redwood. LOL


----------



## CanadianMan (Oct 31, 2013)

Western handle suji looks so nice! I am so surprised it hasn't sold yet


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 1, 2013)

Both knives are *SOLD*

Thanks!


----------

